

Ask HN: AngularJS recommendations? - vvviolet

I&#x27;m building a project in AngularJS for the first time. Kind of overwhelmed by the options out there. What tools do you use in your AngularJS stacks? Anything awesome? Anything to avoid?<p>Thanks!<p>PS - Right now I&#x27;m planning on using Yeoman (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yeoman.io&#x2F;) to keep things automated and under control, and I&#x27;m working through the main tutorial (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.angularjs.org&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;) on the AngularJS site.
======
Sean-Der
I am working on a medium sized AngularJs project right now, and have had a lot
of success with the following tools.

I use [http://browserify.org](http://browserify.org) for building. It allows
me to use NPM + libraries targeted at nodejs. My goal was to avoid the
reinvention with front-end package management and includes.

For UI stuff I would recommend angular-ui+bootstrap. And then the usual libs
of lodash, momentjs

You can checkout of AngularJS and project organization with browserify at
[https://github.com/Sean-Der/fail2web/tree/master/js](https://github.com/Sean-
Der/fail2web/tree/master/js)

~~~
vvviolet
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
bmm6o
I've never used Yeoman, so I don't understand what problems it solves. Angular
is a js framework, so I don't really understand what tools you need. Just
include a reference in your page. Issues like js minification are the same as
any other project, so there doesn't seem to be anything angular-specific
there.

We use jasmine for unit testing.

~~~
vvviolet
Thanks for the Jasmine tip! I've been experimenting with it and it looks
great.

------
gordonzhu
If you're looking for a substantial tutorial where you build a decently large
web application, check out
[http://www.angularcourse.com](http://www.angularcourse.com).

As a bonus, I'm available to help if you have any random questions at all.

